

Show HN: Turn any door intercom into a programmable Internet device - darrennix
https://www.doorbuzzing.com

======
lotsofcows
Title should be "Turn any door intercom that calls a 'phone into ..."

------
jgrahamc
No, please don't. Just make it ring a bell.

